# Addicted To Outbackers.com



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

I do not own an OB yet, probably will be the 25RSS. I am addicted to this board. I used to spend all my time at RV.net, but I do not hardly go over there anymore.

How bad is that? Not an official OBer yet, and addicted to the board.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Most of us started out the same way







Now pass the Kool-Aid


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Dupper said:


> I do not own an OB yet, probably will be the 25RSS. I am addicted to this board. I used to spend all my time at RV.net, but I do not hardly go over there anymore.
> 
> How bad is that? Not an official OBer yet, and addicted to the board.

















Now go git U'r OB & git to a rally near you!!
















Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDXDoug and I (he doesn't know it yet) are going to assemble an Outbackers Anonymous group For us addicts.


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Imagine when you do own an Outback ... you'll never leave the board! I discovered the live chat last night and stayed up well past my bedtime. I was tired this morning!


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> PDXDoug and I (he doesn't know it yet) are going to assemble an Outbackers Anonymous group For us addicts.


He will soon enough, I'm sure he's lurking somewhere on the board right now...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> PDXDoug and I (he doesn't know it yet) are going to assemble an Outbackers Anonymous group For us addicts.


too late! I already did it several weeks ago! to member all you have to do is join, attend, admit, and feed the addiction!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> PDXDoug and I (he doesn't know it yet) are going to assemble an Outbackers Anonymous group For us addicts.


Already set-up...........Its called the chat room


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It's been addicting for many of us but if that's my worst vice I'm doing ok.

You wanna talk about addicting, I have over 1300 posts in only 8 months. Now I'm looking forward to meeting many of the members at the 2007 Western Region Rally in southern Utah.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> PDXDoug and I (he doesn't know it yet) are going to assemble an Outbackers Anonymous group For us addicts.


Already set-up...........Its called the chat room








[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you're here! Now go out and buy an Outback and let the questions begin.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

My DW always laughs at me because I am on here every evening and morning. Yes, it is an addiction.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I too love this forum too. I think is because it's a lot of great people who share a love for a equally great Trailer and the outdoors. Or maybe the forum has a "you will love it curse" on it.

The chat room in the evening is a lot fun too.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

addicted?? who me??? I've only posted 950 times in two months and you think I'm addicted???


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> addicted?? who me??? I've only posted 950 times in two months and you think I'm addicted???


no you're CRAZY


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> addicted?? who me??? I've only posted 950 times in two months and you think I'm addicted???


no you're CRAZY





























[/quote]
uh-uh! you're just getting started! warming up so to speak!


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I am not completely addicted, its just that if I miss a couple of days then I have too many pages to go through and read, so I have to check daily, morning, noon and night, RIGHT!!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't feel too bad. At least two members have surpassed 500 posts before they left on their first trip!

Reverie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I think Wolfie was 1500


----------



## Rollin Bell (Aug 13, 2006)

)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

What better addiction could you have and not get into trouble

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Are you surfing Outbackers.com on your cell phone again







?

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't stop ........I have so much running around to do







and all I want to do today is see what you are all up to









I am NOT getting anything accomplished today









Tami


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I can't stop ........I have so much running around to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto here

willie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I think Wolfie was 1500


Hey! I resemble that remark!








OMG - now i'm even sounding like the others























QUICK! Dial 1-800-GET-HELP !!!!







oops - that's my all purpose OB tool. You weren't supposed to see that. Not what I meant! Uh - HERE it is - THIS is what I was looking for


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Did somebody call?

Sorry I took so long, I was in a phone booth changing into my cape!








All I say to this, is to repeat the words of my personal savior... Jimmy Buffett...

*If we weren't all crazy, we would go insane!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Its all about Attitude...and changes thereto!

Besides, I'm so far OUT of Sane that most of this is merely a distant blip on its Coastline


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I can't stop ........I have so much running around to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my life as an Outbacker!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I can't stop ........I have so much running around to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my life as an Outbacker!
[/quote]

















What is it about you all that is SOOOO Powerful







I find myself constantly being drawn to my puter


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I can't stop ........I have so much running around to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my life as an Outbacker!
[/quote]

















What is it about you all that is SOOOO Powerful







I find myself constantly being drawn to my puter








[/quote]
are we under a spell??????????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A little more Kool-aide, my precious?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> A little more Kool-aide, my precious?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO that's it







Doug has been secretly adding addictive ingredients to the OB'rs Kool-aide to make us all "REALLY" Happy Campers
















Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

This is TOP SECRET - but I understand that the Professor has developed, and we have all been unwittingly testing, his soon-to-be OB Kool-Aid Misting Agent - - - I don't know all the details but understand that it subliminally releases at keyboard level when you DON'T log in. Shhhh - gotta go - they're coming.......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> A little more Kool-aide, my precious?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY ARE MY EYES DOING WIERD THINGS??


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> This is TOP SECRET - but I understand that the Professor has developed, and we have all been unwittingly testing, his soon-to-be OB Kool-Aid Misting Agent - - - I don't know all the details but understand that it subliminally releases at keyboard level when you DON'T log in. Shhhh - gotta go - they're coming.......





> Doxie-Doglover Posted Today, 11:23 AM
> 
> WHY ARE MY EYES DOING WIERD THINGS??










You're killin me


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> This is TOP SECRET - but I understand that the Professor has developed, and we have all been unwittingly testing, his soon-to-be OB Kool-Aid Misting Agent - - - I don't know all the details but understand that it subliminally releases at keyboard level when you DON'T log in. Shhhh - gotta go - they're coming.......





> Doxie-Doglover Posted Today, 11:23 AM
> 
> WHY ARE MY EYES DOING WIERD THINGS??










You're killin me
[/quote]
uh-oh, that means Dougs secret misting agent is coming thru your keyboard! Run Tami! Run from Doug's secret drink potion!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


>


uh-oh, from the look on your "face", I'd say it's too late!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Ya Think


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


>


uh-oh, from the look on your "face", I'd say it's too late!








[/quote]
What a shame - and I was really looking forward to meeting her at Twin Mtn.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Ya Think


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> This is TOP SECRET - but I understand that the Professor has developed, and we have all been unwittingly testing, his soon-to-be OB Kool-Aid Misting Agent - - - I don't know all the details but understand that it subliminally releases at keyboard level when you DON'T log in. Shhhh - gotta go - they're coming.......


Having been a recipient of the Professors Kool-Aide last spring rally, all I can tell you is....oh wait, I've already forgotten....what were we talking about?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm still running







& I'm not getting anywhere?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I'm still running
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, but you look sooooooooooooooooo happy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> are we under a spell??????????


No of course not...now stare at the computer and post post post...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez, you guys never let up, do you?
All I was trying to do was make RizFam's day a little nicer, and this is the thanks I get!









Well, at least Tami's happy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jeez, you guys never let up, do you?
> All I was trying to do was make RizFam's day a little nicer, and this is the thanks I get!
> 
> 
> ...


NO SOUP FOR YOU!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

> keeper18 Today, 12:37 PM
> I'm not addicted. I can quit any time I want to.





> keeper18 Today, 01:31 PM
> Really, I can.





> keeper18 Today, 01:57 PM
> Anytime I want...


Yup, same here, no problemo, I don't *HAVE*  to check in constantly, I just *CHOOSE*  to do so.







I can walk away anytime I want..........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Addiction

1. Drug Dependence:
A state of physiological or psychological dependence on a drug liable to have a damaging effect

2. Devotion:
Great interest in something to which a lot of time is devoted

First one is a stretch...but #2 hit me square upside the head.

I'm ADDICTED....so there, now you all know.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> > keeper18 Today, 12:37 PM
> > I'm not addicted. I can quit any time I want to.
> 
> 
> ...


OH No You Can't!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> > keeper18 Today, 12:37 PM
> > I'm not addicted. I can quit any time I want to.
> 
> 
> ...


OH No You Can't!








[/quote]

Sure I can









I'm walking away right now.......

Well, maybe I'll read a couple more posts first, then I'm leaving









Really, I mean it............


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Addiction
> 
> 1. Drug Dependence:
> A state of physiological or psychological dependence on a drug liable to have a damaging effect
> ...


Really? Who'da thunk it?

[btw, I think Doug's soon-to-be-patented Outbacker Kool-Aid Mist eases the stretch under #1.]


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I walked away once............................................................it was a cold, dark, cruel world out there.

I came back


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I walked away once............................................................it was a cold, dark, cruel world out there.
> 
> I came back


and we're glad you did come back...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes we sure are 
who else would I have to talk to in those early mornings at Rallies

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I quit every night..............


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I quit every night..............


3 or 4 times


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> I told you, I can quit anytime I want. I have already quit four or five times today !
> 
> P.S: did I miss anything while I was gone?


No..we have your back. Take as many 5-10 minutes breaks as you need.


----------

